# 1981 supergoose project



## PennyPrince (Jul 23, 2021)

Freshly powder coated, frame was in poor shape, so decided to begin a full restoration.  Going a little off the wall on this one....


----------



## PennyPrince (Aug 11, 2021)

Finish product


----------



## dave429 (Aug 11, 2021)

Wow, looks great!


----------



## PennyPrince (Aug 11, 2021)

dave429 said:


> Wow, looks great!



Thank you 😎


----------



## PennyPrince (Aug 11, 2021)

Any angle


----------



## Mark VI (Sep 9, 2021)

Makes me want to find a bike to put these on.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 9, 2021)

Mark VI said:


> Makes me want to find a bike to put these on.
> View attachment 1475246



Are those 26"? I love Proclass rims!


----------



## Mark VI (Sep 9, 2021)

No dude. I really would build a bike around them.  They are 20s.


----------



## PennyPrince (Nov 12, 2021)

Love pro class wheels


----------

